# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Mr.L & CKD - Homemade (DIY) Plasma CNC - con người & máy - Ai là người điều khiển.

## CKD

*Human torch height control*

Bạn không nhất thiết phải có một công cụ/thiết bị hoàn hảo, hiện đại, tự động hoàn toàn... thì mới có thể hoàn thành tốt công việc của mình.

Điều tốt nhất bạn nên & có thể làm là hãy tìm cách sử dụng hiệu quả & tối ưu nhất công cụ/thiết bị mà mình đang có để phục vụ tối đa cho công việc của mình.

_Đừng để công cụ điều khiển BẠN. BẠN mới chính là người điều khiển công cụ._




Lao động là vinh quang.............

_
Các thông tin có liên quan:
- Mr.L & CKD - Homemade (DIY) Plasma CNC
- Những CỘNG SỰ dễ thương nhất của CKD._

----------

anhcos, kametoco, Mr.L, Quang_Q7, writewin

----------


## writewin

nhìn bác ấy mà cùng tâm trạng ghê một thời gian ngồi làm "Human torch height control" cho máy cnc ha ha, về muốn gãy cái lưng luôn

----------


## Quang_Q7

> *Human torch height control*
> 
> Bạn không nhất thiết phải có một công cụ/thiết bị hoàn hảo, hiện đại, tự động hoàn toàn... thì mới có thể hoàn thành tốt công việc của mình.
> 
> Điều tốt nhất bạn nên & có thể làm là hãy tìm cách sử dụng hiệu quả & tối ưu nhất công cụ/thiết bị mà mình đang có để phục vụ tối đa cho công việc của mình.
> 
> _Đừng để công cụ điều khiển BẠN. BẠN mới chính là người điều khiển công cụ._
> 
> 
> ...



Các nhà khoa học lúc làm việc trong phòng thí nghiệm đều như vậy, chứ đâu có như mấy chính khách xôi thịt quần áo là lượt, đầu tóc óng mượt nói năng lảm nhảm trong mấy hội nghị. Ngưỡng mộ các cộng sự của CKD, like…like………...

----------


## Mr.L

xin giới thiệu đó là Lão Đại của em ah ^^

----------


## cuong

- Nếu thế đấy là ba của MrL àh, hu hu em thiệt phục các bác, chắc cha, mẹ các bác rất hãnh diện về con mình, em thì chưa làm được gì ra hồn cả, cha mẹ nuôi ăn học, nay còn bắt ông, bà nuôi cháu nữa chứ. hôm nay đi Hà Nội về lòng buồn vô kể, thấy cảnh em trai nhỏ tuổi hơn mình ăn cơm xong, pha trà mời cha uống, ông cụ không thích trà cũ thế la cu con chạy đi pha trà mới ngay, hôm nay lên đây xem clip và nhìn thấy vẽ mặt của bác ấy thấy đang hãnh diện lắm đây, thôi thì em lại trách thân mình bất hiếu, chúc gia đình các bác phát đạt, hạnh phúc nhé!

----------


## Mr.L

Em cố gắng lắm hjchjc chứ môn cnc này e bắt đầu từ con số 0 khi vừaa trường ngành xây dựng hjchjc tréo ngoe mai mắn nhờ gặp dc những người anh trên này cả 3 miền tậnifnh giúp đỡ nên e mới dc như vậy cảm ơn mấy ông anh của e hjhjhjhj

----------


## writewin

xây dựng mái ấm gia đình, ^^

----------

